# Is excel enough?



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all, 

I wasn't sure if I should post in the lighting or the fert. forum, but my question is, I currently have a 10 gal. tank, moderately planted, with 2 wpg fluorescent. I am using the seachem line of products because I have such a small tank. I haven't, however, been seeing the kind of growth I would like. I want to upgrade to 30 watts of CF light. My question is can I get by on just using excel, or upgrade to DIY Co2? I have been reading up on it and just need to get a diffuser, or maybe just run the line into the filter. And is my KH too low for Co2?

If you need to know, tank specs are:
KH 3, GH 4, pH 7.4. Currently using 2x10 CF
Seachem N,P,K, Flourish, Excel, and Iron

Thanks in advance for any help
Chris


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

Chris,

20 Watts is probably not enough to give you rapid growth in your 10g. I would suggest upgrading the lighting first. After that you can always try DIY CO2 if you are still not happy with the growth rates.


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have already purchased the new bulbs 2x15w CF, Lights of America brand. I'm not really looking for phenomenal growth, just a little more than what I've been seeing. We'll see how it goes. thank you.


----------



## kaj41354 (Jul 20, 2004)

Chris, It also might help if you tell us what kind of plants you have in the tank.


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

ok, let's see.....

I have baby tears, anubias pygmy nana, anubias barteri v.nana, Brazilian pennywort, bacopa caroliniana, c. becketti, echinodorus tennelus, anacharis, creeping jenny, java fern and java moss.

I have seen the most growth from the bacopa, anacharis is making a comeback, crypts lost all old growth, new leaves look good. Java fern doing ok, pennywort could definitely be doing better. Baby tears is doing ok, some new growth, creeping jenny lost all old growth, new growth is small, but otherwise looks healthy. Java moss is finally starting to grow, I have it bound to driftwood. Not only do I wish for the current plants to grow better, I would like to expand the available selection.....must have more plants!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

In my opinion, no, it is not enough. It works best in my experience when used _in addition to_ CO2 injection.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Tom Barr speaks about the non CO2 methods in this article:
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395

In this Forum the "El Natural" section speaks about the Diana Walstad method that is a low-tech non CO2 method.

But generally non CO2 methods work in low to medium light tank so if you upgrade the light of your tank I think that you will need the CO2 injection.

I hope it help

Claudio


----------



## fabry (May 13, 2005)

Nice to see you here in this forum Claudio.
I didn't notice you before.
Ciao,

Fabrizio.


----------



## Revan (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello Fabry, 
I often read this forum and also your interesting post but I wrote few posts here. 

Ciao

Claudio


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Ive heard lots of rumors about excel melting anacharis....


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Using Excel*

I'm using excel for a month!

So far, no melting, no nothing, no difference in grow rate...

Bof! or patience...

Somebody know what can be in Excel, some kind of organic Carbon. I really like to find an other source of carbon than CO2???


----------



## tetramoon13 (Jul 16, 2006)

I think I have the excel thing figured....the anacharis definitely doesn't take well to the excel...in greater quantities. I was using 1ml 3x week, and instead I have been trying 1/2 ml daily...so far so good. And I hooked up the co2, boy, was that easy! I do have one issue...the recipe I used was roughly 3 cups water, 2 1/2 cups sugar, and a rounded 1/4 ts. regular active dry yeast. Bubble rate was steady for like a day and a half, say about 2 per sec. Now it's about 1 every 8-10 secs. If I agitate the bottle a bit, it speeds up for a few mins., then slows down again. I didn't want to put too much yeast in at the beginning, so as not to overdose. I think I will pick up some champagne yeast this weekend, as I have read it is one of the better yeasts to use. Any thoughts on this? My plants are looking greener already!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Champagne yeast will work longer and possibly better then bread or beer yeast as it can stand up to higher alcohol content (alcohol is a byporduct of fermentation as is CO2). Make sure to check the expiration date on the yeast also.

There are also two "stickies" at the top of the DIY forum concerning DIY CO2 if you haven't read them yet...I would also continue with the Excel while using DIY CO2.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

If the dosage directions on the bottle are followed, Excel will not melt anacharis (_egeria_).

Glouglou, it's an isomer of glutaraldehyde. My understanding... plants and animals get their carbon from carbohydrates. Animals can just eat them. Plants don't have mouths, they need to photosynthesize using light. They've adapted to making carbohydrates from CO2. The glutaraldehyde molecule is a type of carbohydrate that is very similar to plant carbohydrates. The theory is plants can use it without having to convert CO2. But I am guessing it is not as effective as CO2 because plants are specifically adapted (over millions and millions of years) to use CO2.


----------

